# My first light weight bike build (pic inside)



## ac/bc (Aug 28, 2006)

So this is my first road bike ive ever owned and built. The frame is a '99 Giant Team Once. I think the frame is the same as a TCR. I started this project in September and am almost done with it. All i need is a set of pedals for it. What do you guys think of the Speedplay X-1s? Also what do you guys recommend for a lightweight wheels set for around $500? Im doing this on a budget since most of my money goes into mountain biking  

Here is what ive got so far: (weight is factory rated, sorry no scale)

Campy Record headset
TEKTRO R740 Brakes - 138x2 grams 
Tektro RX 5.0 Carbon Brake Levers - 75g a pair 
FSA Platinum Pro Ti Titanium BB - 172g
Bolt-On Skewers - Front=30g Rear=36g
Dura Ace bar end shifters - 178g
Dura Ace front and rear derailers Front = 74g Rear=180g
Dura Ace 10spd casssette - 178g
Dura Ace cables
Ahero T3 bar - 680g

Stuff that came on the frame
Alexrims R390 (crap)
Carbon Giant fork
Ritchey Pro seat post
Fizik Seat 

Any guess on the weight of my bike so far?


----------



## MTBMaven (Dec 17, 2005)

I think you should stay with the MTB platform pedals.  Look at Blue Sky Cycles at the Reynolds Alta wheelset. Seems to be getting good reviews on the boards here and pretty light.


----------



## laffeaux (Dec 12, 2001)

ac/bc said:


> Also what do you guys recommend for a lightweight wheels set for around $500? Im doing this on a budget since most of my money goes into mountain biking


Take a look at the American Classic Sprint 350 wheelset. It's a 1400g wheelset for under $500. If you're light you can order upgraded spokes and save nearly 90g. The weight that you often see published is the wheelset with upgraded spokes.

I bought a set recently, and only have about 350 miles on them, but I like them so far. Older versions had a recall issue with the hubs. The 2006 wheels are supposed to be fine.


----------



## allons-y (Nov 15, 2006)

also look at neuvation r28sl2, 300 for a 1530g wheelset.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

For weight weenie on a budget you cant beat the AC sprint 350's. I put 5000 miles on mine last year and they are still rock solid. They weigh 1332g actual weight. The Neuvation wheels are nice, but not really weight weenie type wheels.


----------

